# 446 case



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

hello can anyone tellme what can be wrong with my 1971 446 case garden tractor.it has a snow blade and when i run it for 15 or 20 minutes it gets hot and quites running untill it cools down,can this be fixed and where can i get cheap parts. thank you


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

thera re no cheap parts for a case 446-- either your engine is overheating . or the hydro system is not working right-- you didn't say whether it stopped due to engine failure, or stopped moving due to hydro failure-- it could also be the coil . ignition system getting to hot to work because it is failing -- you need to take it to a qualified case/ingersoll repair person- unless you are one -- but it doesn't sound like it -- bigl22


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forums barbara caseman. I had a 446 that when it heated up it would barely get to a crawl, I'm guessing that's what your indicating...turns out it was the hydraulic motor (the one that goes into the differential)...The only cure for it is to rebuild or replace the motor. HTH


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First off welcome to the Forum!!!

If it keeps running, but will not move like Argee is talking about, it could also have the wrong fluid in it. A lot of prople think it needs Hydro fluid, but it does not. It takes 20w40 motor oil. Now 20w40 is lmost impossable to find, so your best bet is 20w50 Shell Rotella oil. This can be found at most parts stores, and eaven some Wal Marts have it. If it is real cold where you are 15w40 would work also. I have had good luck with it.


Bigl22,
Realy not much more costly then many other GT's out there. The big problem is they are so difentrent. That had having a true Hydrolic system, does add some cost to repair, but not out of line for a normal heavy duty Hydro system. Also many parts these tractors use, wile pricy from Ingersoll, are standerd parts that can be gotten almost anywere for much cheaper.


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

If it is just the engine stopping, it sounds like the coil is bad. When this happens, check to see if you are getting spark to the plug before the engine cools down. If not, but then you get spark again after it cools down, I would have the coil checked. Actually hoping this is your problem rather than the hydraulics, as it is a fairly cheap fix. Good luck.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

i444 around here c/i dealers and parts are hard to find, as we have only one real dealer in 50 miles -- engine parts are not a real problem as you mention- common kohler or onan usually- but they are not cheap -- - but hydro system parts such as ready made hoses etc and radiators are dealer[ case/I and one independent guy] the hydro radiator might also be choked closed -- I repaired my FIlaws one time with same symptoms and it was a choked shut radiator, and with low hydro fluid-- good strdy machines -- but since the are different except for engines -- many find them daunting to repair-- bigl22-------- I may have scared her away , after looking at my tone in retrospect - --


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks guy's for the information, i can get a hydro part from northern tool catalog. and bigl22 you almost scared me this is the first time i have ever chat on the net i am a back woods hillbilly and don't know much about chatting.but thanks any way.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

barb------ we are ALL hillbilles here -- some just won't admit to it-- welcome -- why your probably kin to someone else here way back when --


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

bigl22 are you from ky.i live in the hills we call it god's country.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barbara caseman _
> *thanks guy's for the information, i can get a hydro part from northern tool catalog. and bigl22 you almost scared me this is the first time i have ever chat on the net i am a back woods hillbilly and don't know much about chatting.but thanks any way. *



Ya dont sweat it to much most anything can be gotten sowere other then the dealer. Hydro hoeses can be made up almost anywere, pumps are avalable from difenerent supplyer, and I am sure if you are in a rual area, there are many people around that know there way around a heavy duty hydro system. Pluss becouse they have not changed much in these tractors over the years, there are MANY used parts out there. A LOT comes up on ebay from time to time.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Barbara,
Welcome to the forum! And congratulations on owning one of the best garden tractors made. We still don't know if it is the engine that is quitting on you or if the hydraulics are quitting. Each would have it's own repair and most likely not be related. If my memory serves me well, your tractor has a single cylinder Kohler engine? (A good thing as they are easy to work on, and parts are available from many places) As to being a Hillbilly, most of us are in one way or another. Probably why we talk about tractors and not French pastries


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Barbara...as bigl mentioned...we all have a little bit of hill-billy in us somewhere...and this forum sure brings it out in the best of us!!! 

Welcome!
:furious:


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks bontai joe.we have been using our case for 19 years now,it don't only plow our garden but we also use a snow plow .we also grade our driveway with the tough little tractor.this year we used it more plowing and grading,when it grades the dirt and gets hot it don't quit runing but it wont grade or plow.mostly when we grade or push snow.it will still run but slowly.what size hydrolic pump do we get.


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

are you guys familar with northern tools catalog.my husband can order a new pump from them for 160.00.after we find out what is the best size to get. thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would not rush right out and get a pump right away. Few things for you to check....


Fluid] Like I said before this takes heave motor oil, not hydro fluid

Does it also not move in reverse? Some times the bushing wears out at the bottom of the travel lever, making it not push the valve all the way in. 


May be the pump also, but these are some simple stuff to check.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barbara caseman _
> *are you guys familar with northern tools catalog.my husband can order a new pump from them for 160.00.after we find out what is the best size to get. thanks *


You might want to check your GPM requirements before getting one. I went to a hydraulic shop to get one for my 446...they had one hell of a time trying to get one to match up for flow, pressure, etc...


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks ingersoll444 for the info, the tractor still goes in reverse it just bogs down to a real slow move after getting hot,at first quit after getting hot ,now it bogs down after getting a little warm ,it takes 1 hour for it to cool.then i can use it for about 10 minutes before it gets warm and quits,it depends on the weather if it's hot weather it is worse.on cool days it's not as bad.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

barb- -- I am in southern illinois-- we are all hillbillies here though------------ when the case gets hot and slows down prior to stopping, does it run rough? engine quit , or just tractor won't move-? is the hydraulic oil at proper level? and clean -- what about hydro filter and hydro radiator? if the engine still runs fine when it slows down[ and you do run engine at full throttle all the time . right?] ; then it does sound like a hydro problem-- this can be a bad or leaky pump-- internally bad and rotted hydro hose -- clogged radiator that lets fluid get too hot to remain viscous enough to pump up to pressuer leaky pump that is ok when fluid is cooler and thicker , but lets pressure drop when it heats up and thins out-- don't buy a new pump before you track down the proper source of the problem-- this may be a small repair -- if it runs good until it heats up -- then start tracking for bad fluid related items -- what lets fluid heat up? why is it so hot? -- is the fluid old and simply wornout? is the hydro filter cloged up? check fluid, filters , radiator, hoses first -- llok for low lfuid levels, hot smelly fluid-- shows worn out fluid - etc. don't autromatically write off the pump-- bigl22


----------



## barbara caseman (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks big122 for the info ,my husband checked all that already,the tractor gradually slows to a stop after it runs about 10 minutes.he uses the right oil and keeps the tractor in good shape.this summer we used it more and he seems to think the pump or motor is bad.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I bumped up to the top of the forum, a post about motor specs. A poster listed the specs of a motor he had gotten. Hope this helps.


----------



## S.Powers (Aug 23, 2010)

barbara caseman said:


> hello can anyone tellme what can be wrong with my 1971 446 case garden tractor.it has a snow blade and when i run it for 15 or 20 minutes it gets hot and quites running untill it cools down,can this be fixed and where can i get cheap parts. thank you


S.Powers here 
i had same promble it was a coil that fix it it run till got hot then shut off or misss bad now i am trying to find a reqar for mine a bolt broke in it when threw the case put hole in rear can not find a rear 4 it looking to get it weld it bach to gether hope this help u


----------

